# Beretta 92 SB 1985 model new unfired in box



## burtsy (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello Everyone

I have for sale a Beretta 92 SB compact model which was made in 1985 and is unfired and 100% minst condition with all the extras that came with the gun. It has been stored in a lockbox all these years. Can someone give me an idea of what this pistol might be worth? This gun was purchased by my father and he passed away so now I am thinking of selling. Gun has wood grips. 

Thanks

Steve in TN


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

*85 Beretta SB*

From what I know of this specific model, and if in mint condition, somewhere around 700.00. I beleive it's a single stack, 8 round magazine. Do have any pictures you can post ? :mrgreen:


----------



## burtsy (Jun 10, 2011)

*thanks*

I plan on having my local dealer sell the pistol on GunBoker. I will start at $800 and see where it goes. The pistol has never been out of the box and comes will all paperwork. I don't believe the slide was ever pulled back. It is 100% unfired and some one out there should be pleased to get it.

Steve


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Check it out for rust if its sat there that long, honestly.


----------



## burtsy (Jun 10, 2011)

No rust I did pick up gun and looked it over. Lock Deposit areas in most banks keep a constant temperature so it is usually a good place to store firearms. 

Steve


----------

